# dead end



## Salbawardi2 (Aug 26, 2012)

hello

i have the one x and it is unlocked boot loader and JB rom
and i had to relock the boot loader and install the original RUU via RUU installer
my phone was 0% battery
so i could not wate until it get 100%
so i got it to 20% and then relocked the boot loader
when i went to the ruu installer it said i must have at least 30% battery
so when i turned my phone of to charge it and put it into the charger
it Always turn on to the HBOOT
and never charge
gust hboot or fastboot
and when i want to unlock it again to boot it
the fast boot sais (low battery)
and i cant do any thing now :crying:

please HELP :crying:


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

Who's harry?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Salbawardi2 (Aug 26, 2012)

JayR_Themer said:


> Who's harry?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


sorry
am not a native speaker


----------



## Eigizts (Sep 12, 2012)

Unplug the charger.reboot to fastboot,select powerdown,then charge it.hope it's help.









Sent from my EiXtreme One-X using Tapatalk 2


----------

